# 68 GTO restoration



## Psychotic (Nov 26, 2020)

I picked up a 68 GTO for basically free and have been working on it for the past few months, I have basically no background in mechanical knowledge but I've been doing body and painting for 3 or 4 years off and on. I've got it in a 1 door garage so the lack of space and knowledge is making things challenging but also interesting. I've been focusing on getting the car running before I start on the body work. I have a few questions but before that I'll get into what I've done with car so far. 
I've installed dual adjustable coil overs all the way around except for the rear passenger, converted the driver side rear drum brakes to disk (ill do the other side once my wheel dollies come in), new brake lines ran. I got a chevy 350 mounted but not hookedup the trans, and alternator and alt pulley, water pump and pulley plus the crank pulley installed. I have new wiring harness ill eventually install and a few other small things done.


I'm having problems with the motor to trans hookup. I believe the trans is a th400

The waterpump pulley I installed onto the short water pump rubs, im assuming i can just put a spacer in between the 2?

The alternator bracket i put in works but the alternator has some play in so im not sure if its going to cause any problems. 

The motor sits too low and i dont think my headers are going to fit but im not positive because my chery picker broke on me, do they sell taller motor mounts or will I have to fabricate something if they don't fit?

The car was originally vinyl top and wasn't taken car of, leaving everything from the start of the roof back an absolute mess. I dont plan on putting vinyl back on the car but this causes a few other problems and questions. If I dont put vinyl back on will this affect the fitment around the back glass and windshield? If I buy a new roof panel will it fit without and metal work or am I going to have to do shaping and cutting? If it does cause a problem with the glass will I have to replace all the panels around the glass? Or can I cust weld in some patch panels? I've never had to do and body work around windshields or back glass before so im really not sure how to go about it.

Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated, thanks~ Tyler


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Trans to engine - my guess is that you didn’t get the torque converter seated in the trans. You have to keep rotating it and pushing it in to seat it. When it is seated properly it will be sit back into the bell housing.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

The Pontiac trans will not direct bolt to the Chevy engine different pattern 
the windshield and back glass trim moulding will work if you decide to go no vinyl top , not sure where you are located , 
I have used a forum member (69blkjudge) for GTO parts and has good stuff


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

OOPS! I did not notice that the engine had been changed to a Chevy.


----------



## Psychotic (Nov 26, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> Trans to engine - my guess is that you didn’t get the torque converter seated in the trans. You have to keep rotating it and pushing it in to seat it. When it is seated properly it will be sit back into the bell housing.


I think the problem is the adapter plate i have for the engine to trans, just need to track the right plate and bolts down


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Tyler a GTO needs the proper heart to do it justice. And looks like you have a uphill battle in time and money. Pontiac’s are not cheap to restore but you are at the point to do the car right. Ditch the Chevy please. Find the Poncho 400


----------



## marshall64 (Jun 27, 2011)

Tyler,

I agree with PONTRC. If your going to spend the time and money, do it the correct way for such a great car. Please don't cheapen it with s SBC.


----------

